# Why you should not buy a bike from Walmart



## amysolamey (May 11, 2011)

My boyfriend is a bit cheap, he doesn't like spending a lot of money. We don't have that much so that is understandable. Like many other newbies here, we were not sure if we would like mountain biking and didn't want to waste money we did not have. I used to understand the "it's my first bike" mentality. 
Well, self proclaimed Noobs! I'm here to tell you; that you are wasting your $200 if you go to Walmart to buy a bike! Just wait and save up more. Go on Craigslist and buy a 5 year old Trek or something! Seriously. When people say your Walmart bike will fall apart, listen to them!! 
The Bike:


The cog that broke when it looked at a mountain:


Lastly if you need more proof, check out the video of all the gear cog things (is that what you call them?) spinning becuase we drove it all the way from MD to NH and the bike saw a mountain and was like "F that noise."





<a href="https://vimeo.com/25380787">


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

You should be able to return it and get your money back.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

You've got to start somewhere and I think that a lot of us started out with department store bikes. I know that I certainly did. I think that this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30921 pretty much covers that subject.


----------



## amysolamey (May 11, 2011)

Should have added, already returned it for a full refund which is going towards this.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

mtbnozpikr said:


> You've got to start somewhere and I think that a lot of us started out with department store bikes. I know that I certainly did. I think that this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30921 pretty much covers that subject.


Yep. I started out with an old early 90's Gt something or other and then when walmart started selling aluminum frame full sus mongoose bikes I bought one of those thinking that it was actually an upgrade. It lasted 2 rides and was promptly returned to walmart with a taco'd front rim and the rear derailuer wedged into the spokes of the rear wheel. Lesson learned.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

amysolamey said:


> Should have added, already returned it for a full refund which is going towards this.


Better choice! Enjoy the Trek. Post pics too!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Good that you got the refund. The Wahoo's pretty basic, but should be enough to get your boyfriend into the sport.

http://www.bowcycle.com/bikes/blogs/viks-picks/2009/02/15/how-to-get-your-guy-to-ride-with-you/


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

Good move on returning the walbike. What kind of trail were you two riding?


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

that's awesome. 

sucks, but, lesson learned, eh?

Hope nobody was injured when the bike broke.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I think I don't care to tell anyone that department store bikes are a waste of time and money. I'll tell people that this is the case and if they don't want to believe me, I will let them learn the hard way.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

meh...just buy a new rear cassette and yer golden...dont hit any rocks..


----------



## aubzobot (Jun 5, 2011)

I remember my first dept store bike....seat post broke when i skidded out and fell on some gravel.


----------



## Jeexer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

amysolamey said:


> Should have added, already returned it for a full refund which is going towards this.


Yeah!! Wahoo WOOT, that is my upgrade from my department store mongoose dual suspension, LOL, though that was from 10 years ago, and it did a great job, I even ran an adventure race with it for 16 miles (and running 3.1 miles, and kayaking 1.5 miles)...I traded it in for a $50 credit at LBS and got my Wahoo, this bike is SICK!! You will enjoy, keep us updated!


----------



## Steviepoo (Oct 14, 2010)

amysolamey said:


> The cog that broke when it looked at a mountain:


Please tell me that tattoo says "unlucky"


----------



## amysolamey (May 11, 2011)

We actually were riding thru a parking lot when the bike started breaking. We were at our campsite, not even on a trail. He was on the bike when it happend, but he was fine. Just super pissed.
Yes, my tattoo says unlucky. There's a reason for it!!


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

Argghhhh... That sucks. But chalk it up as a lesson learned. Especially for him. Yeah, sucks you all drove that far to figure out it was crap. But in the end, he's getting a good bike.

So that means more fun in the future. Especially since you just got the Haro.

I started out on a department store bike. Almost killed myself a few times on some whooptywhoops before someone finally told me, hey, that's the wrong bike. It held up for a little bit, but it was just about to fall apart.

On an aside, you take some awesome pics.


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

Also, do you ride in those Converse-looking shoes? You'll probably want to go clipless at some point, but I don't know about riding in those. You may want to get some trail runner type sneakers just so you'll have a better grip on the trail. 

Plus, they are "cute" and I don't know how you will feel with mud and water all over them.

Maybe that'll make them cuter. I don't know. And I really can't believe I find myself talking about shoes and "cuteness."


----------



## amysolamey (May 11, 2011)

Rocklion said:


> Also, do you ride in those Converse-looking shoes? You'll probably want to go clipless at some point, but I don't know about riding in those. You may want to get some trail runner type sneakers just so you'll have a better grip on the trail.


I do not always ride in Chucks. We had just climbed a mountain the day before and my feet were like "we are not going back in those shoes again!" So I went with Chucks on this particular outing. Chucks are not good for riding, you are right. My feet slip off a lot and the sole is way too soft. Good call!!


----------



## 1-Speed (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta love wallie world. I was in there one time buying some paint and stopped in the bike section with my nephew. He hopped on a bike his size and within 2 minutes both of the pedals broke, not fell, off. A 10 year old trek 8000 that is around $300 would have been a better choice as you stated.

Sadly, most people get suckered into the Walmart style bikes because they just don't know better.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

One other point to consider... a lot of people who buy "mountain" bikes from Wally World likely don't know much about bikes, how to maintain/wrench, etc.

My brother- and sister-in-law bought matching 'full-suspension' "mountain" bikes from Wal-Mart a couple of weeks ago. I'm pretty sure he said they got them for $120 apiece. Well the sis-in-law goes on a neighborhood ride with us and the gears are going crazy. I'm not the best wrench in the world myself... I messed with it about 10 minutes and got it a little better, but the bottom line is, until the bike is properly adjusted (with the cheap, throwaway components on it), it's pretty much un-rideable. So that $120 bargain will likely turn into about $170-$180 or so when they take it to a bike shop to dial it in.

They could've bought $200-$250 dollar hybrid/comfort style bikes (they're never going to go "mountain biking" anyway) that would've come with a free tune-up and adjustments from one of the local bike shops.

I didn't preach to them... he's all about saving a buck and they love Wal-Mart, which I refuse to even enter for a stick of gum.

-E


----------

